# Lakemaster vs. Navionics for Ohio lakes?



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

Hello. Wondering what your navigation chip preference is for fishing Ohio and why? The guys at Cabela's told me not to get the Lakemaster unless I was networking it (which I'm not). Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm switching and checking stuff all the time and the most accurate is the factory installed mapping on my lowrance. For free

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I have both lakemaster and navionics. I actually just was out on mosquito comparing the two maps side by side. I thought the lakemaster showed more detail and had more control options. I actually have 3 birds and each has its own card. I would like to see the new garmin mapping software on mosquito or Pymatuming? Been giving serious thought about selling everything to get the new garmin with live scope. Just need to see it in action before I decide. But lakemaster has been a valuable tool and works well.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have both and find that I like the Lakemaster better for inland lakes and Navionics for Lake Erie.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Lakemaster all the way. Had both, lakemaster is more accurate


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Lil'Ranger said:


> Hello. Wondering what your navigation chip preference is for fishing Ohio and why? The guys at Cabela's told me not to get the Lakemaster unless I was networking it (which I'm not). Any advice is appreciated.


I have both and the LM has better detail. If you fish only a couple of lakes check out Humminbird's Chart Select. Many lakes are only $9.99. I have several as second cards for my other units.

Not sure why the sales guy told you "not to get the Lakemaster unless I was networking it" because you can not share maps between units. They can share almost everything else when networked but not maps.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

I was thinking of a lake master myself. Does anyone have thoughts about the smartstrike? Is it with the extra money.


----------



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> I have both and the LM has better detail. If you fish only a couple of lakes check out Humminbird's Chart Select. Many lakes are only $9.99. I have several as second cards for my other units.
> 
> Not sure why the sales guy told you "not to get the Lakemaster unless I was networking it" because you can not share maps between units. They can share almost everything else when networked but not maps.


Thanks MuskyFan! I think you just saved me a bunch of money by telling me about Chart Select.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Brian87 said:


> I was thinking of a lake master myself. Does anyone have thoughts about the smartstrike? Is it with the extra money.


I have Smart Strike in a couple maps (you need to buy them together) but it isn’t any better than having a good knowledge of the species you’re chasing and the lake you’re fishing. But it’s only $5 so why not.


----------



## Brian87 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok thanks musky ill check into it a little more.


----------



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> I have both and the LM has better detail. If you fish only a couple of lakes check out Humminbird's Chart Select. Many lakes are only $9.99. I have several as second cards for my other units.
> 
> Not sure why the sales guy told you "not to get the Lakemaster unless I was networking it" because you can not share maps between units. They can share almost everything else when networked but not maps.


MuskeyFan, just bought only the charts I needed thanks to your suggestion. (Why won't TV/media providers wake up and let us select only the channels we want too?) Anyhoo, when the guys at Cabelas mentioned networking I think they were referring to the head unit "talking to" the trolling motor. Have a great season!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Lil'Ranger said:


> MuskeyFan, just bought only the charts I needed thanks to your suggestion. (Why won't TV/media providers wake up and let us select only the channels we want too?) Anyhoo, when the guys at Cabelas mentioned networking I think they were referring to the head unit "talking to" the trolling motor. Have a great season!


That it true. The LM maps are required to run "follow the contour" option. That feature generally works well for me except on steep drop offs or sharp points and such.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

If you want to see the difference you can check out the data For Navionics on their website on webapp and see for yourself.


----------

